# can you sex a white tree frog if so how?



## wilko69 (Jun 22, 2008)

ive got three white tree frogs and wondering if there was any way in which i could sex them?
any advice would be apreciated


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Its not guaranteed but the males usually have a darker and very slightly baggier throat.


----------



## wilko69 (Jun 22, 2008)

okie dokie i wil go and see thanks


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

not a problem :2thumb:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

depends on age but females have bigger folds over there eyes and males croak.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah, best way to tell is the insane barking that the males do... lol


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

dont know how true, but i have heard that the females of this species will also croak/bark


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

females are *ususally* larger than the males, there are other things such as nuptual pads, but i dont have a picture to show.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Males have dark brown nuptial pads on the top of their thumbs. It's really obvious against the frog's green skin, and females don't have this at all. The males get the nuptial pads pretty young so I'd say that's a reliable way to sex them


----------

